# Smithfield Extra Tender Ribs



## danbono (May 23, 2016)

Hi All Any one use the Smithfield Extra Tender Ribs? Was reading on another forum, that where doing good in some of the comps.

I have 2 racks of their Extra Tender BB"s going to give them a try real soon. I was also looking at their St Louis and full Spares that were labeled ET, but there was too much fat to meat ratio for my liking.Will post back with pics and results.

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2016)

Actually the last 2 racks of ribs I bought were Smithfield, because it was a holiday & the store where I usually get my ribs was closed. I have to say they were some of the best ribs I have had. Even though they are Chinese owned now, I was impressed on how thick & meaty they were. Not what I was expecting at all. I have to say that the next rack I buy will be Smithfield.

Al


----------



## danbono (May 23, 2016)

Hi Were they the Extra Tender/enhanced ones?

Dan


----------



## desertsubi (May 23, 2016)

I only have used the et ones so far, honestly I've liked the st Louis ones better from them.  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3montes (May 23, 2016)

Farmland extra meaty are my favorite but they aren't what they were a couple years ago. I have been getting Seaboard pork loin back ribs by the case from my supplier and these are also very good. Both of these brands need little to no trimming. Membrane already gone which is nice when I'm doing 25 or 30 racks at a time.

I take the edge of a spoon and run it across the backside of the ribs to get any fatty pieces and tallow off and that's about it.


----------



## crazymoon (May 23, 2016)

DB, Hopefully the ribs are only owned by the Chinese and not a product of China!


----------



## danbono (May 23, 2016)

desertsubi said:


> I only have used the et ones so far, honestly I've liked the st Louis ones better from them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Hi Wanted to try the St louis one but they were soooooo fatty I had to pass.

Thx Dan


----------



## danbono (May 23, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> DB, Hopefully the ribs are only owned by the Chinese and not a product of China!


Hi If I understand right they are a product of USA then sent to China for butchering, then sent back to the USA..Seems like a waste of time but read it somewhere.

Thx Dan


----------



## sfprankster (May 23, 2016)

DanBono said:


> Hi Were they the *Extra Tender/enhanced *ones?
> 
> Dan


Have you checked the ingredients for MSG?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 23, 2016)

are these pre-cooked and seasoned the way they want ??


----------



## danbono (May 24, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> Have you checked the ingredients for MSG?


Hi Don't see any MSG in there unless it is under a different name. No these are uncooked.

Dan


----------



## matchew (May 24, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> DB, Hopefully the ribs are only owned by the Chinese and not a product of China!


Unfortunately, when China bought Smithfield they became the owners of the most hog farms in the US.

I stopped using anything Smithfield for a while when they stopped sponsoring Paula Deen  for something she said 30 years ago. But, sometimes Smithfield is the only pork available where I shop so........You gotta stand for something but, I have to smoke pork.


----------



## rvial (May 24, 2016)

They process hogs here still. Theres a processing plant not far from me


----------



## danbono (May 24, 2016)

matchew said:


> Unfortunately, when China bought Smithfield they became the owners of the most hog farms in the US.
> 
> I stopped using anything Smithfield for a while when they stopped sponsoring Paula Deen  for something she said 30 years ago. But, sometimes Smithfield is the only pork available where I shop so........You gotta stand for something but, I have to smoke pork.


Hi Didn't know stopped sponsoring Paula Deen..She got screwed by the Food Network. always liked her, and still do!!

So Smithfled still does processing in the USA, that's good.The other didn't make much sense.

Dan


----------



## joe black (May 24, 2016)

I have used Swifts Premium for 5 or more years and don't have any reason to try any others.  They are doing everything that I could ever ask.  I'll just stick with them until I have a reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2016)

What makes these ribs "extra tender"?

Ancient Chinese secret?


----------



## krooz (May 24, 2016)

'bout the only ones I buy anymore. Don't know what makes em extra tender but they're pretty darn good. Do them rubbed and nekid for 41/2 hours over a pan of Dutch's beans..... good stuff.....


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2016)

> "Contains Up to An 8% Solution: Pork Broth, Potassium Lactate, Salt, Sodium Phosphates, Natural Flavoring."


----------



## danbono (May 25, 2016)

That doesn't sound too bad, does it? I'll find out the next day or two when I smoke them.

Dan


----------



## jp61 (May 25, 2016)

DanBono said:


> That doesn't sound too bad, does it? I'll find out the next day or two when I smoke them.
> 
> Dan


This is the first I've heard of these ribs. Maybe I need to get out more often 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm assuming that the quote I posted is the reason why their packaging states "Extra Tender". No, it doesn't sound bad, I was just wondering how they got there.   

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 25, 2016)

that's what was throwing me off ..  "Extra Tender"  ...  that's why I asked if they were pre-cooked...


----------



## danbono (May 27, 2016)

Hi All Here my results of ET Smithfield ribs. I did 3 racks. Temps were 250 -275 

1. BB smoked 2 1/2 hrs-- foiled 1 1/2 back on  unfoiled n sauced. Meaty kinda fatty for my taste was just OK.

2. Full Spares were so bad had to trim them down to Sat Louie  smoked unfoiled 4 1/2 big boned on the dry side. Not my fav.

3.St Louis cooked same as the BB's nice and juicy & meaty. The best of the lot. Would use them again.

Not any of the 3 racks tasted Hammy.. 1/2 of the BB's were good the other 1/2 meaty side fat layered between the meat

Dan


----------



## heubrewer (May 28, 2016)

Just came back from Ultra Foods (grocery store around here) and they had Smithfiled Extra Tender BB on sale for $1.99/lb.  PIcked up 5 slabs and put them in the freezer.


----------



## danbono (May 29, 2016)

Good price I was not crazy about the BB's

Dan


----------

